
Show HN: My Weekend Project, Socialgrain - anmolver
https://socialgrain.launchaco.com/
======
anmolver
I've always been intrigued by how we humans are evolving and leaning towards
technology, devices and what not.

And as we hold our hard skills super high in the hierarchy, we are at the same
time drifting away from our essence, i.e. human interaction; we feel super
uncomfortable while talking to people, articulating ourselves, dried up
communication skills, high spirited teamwork, humbling towards others, Public
speaking and a lot more.

To which, shouldn't there be a medium or platform that helps you with all this
as this knowledge can't be taught via books or reading blogs, but via peers or
professionals.

So, I had the idea to build a sort of 1-1 marketplace specifically for soft-
skills, believe it or not, these are super underappreciated, yet they carry a
huge role in our professional growth and personal well being.

There have been many times in the past where I wanted to improve and learn a
specific soft skill. But to all that I ever come across was prerecorded videos
or some professional carrying a colossal fee - but did not want to go through
that. Instead, I got mentored by people in my peer group who have innate
talent in this.

Here are some of those soft skills:- \- Communication (Public Speaking, Clear
Articulation of idea within a group/peer group, Interview, Conversation) \-
Persuasive Writing / Written Communication(Clarity of thoughts) \- Time
management \- Independent Thinking(Critical Thinking)

~~~
dougk16
I visited the site and wasn't really sure what it was offering, or what/if I
have to pay anything. After reading your comment I have a better idea though.
Perhaps add some of this copy in your comment to the website itself?

Also your tagline "Build yourself. Build your soft skills." may be better if
it's reversed. So "Build your soft skills. Build yourself." It seems like a
better causality flow.

Good luck!

~~~
anmolver
Appreciate your insights. Yes, I agree, need to make multiple changes to it.

